# The Photographer - by Norseman (SSBBW, Imagery, Romance, ~XWG)



## NORSEBELL (Sep 27, 2006)

_SSBBW, Imagery, Romance, ~XWG_ - getting involved with two SSBBWs leads to more than the photoguy expected. .

*The Photographer.
By Norseman​*
*Part 1*

I have always been fond of photography. Mostly I like to take pictures of people and the nature. In weekends and on holiday I bring my camera and take a lot of pictures. Up till some years ago I spent a lot of time in my dark room developing the films and making the pictures. Now I am going digital and spend a lot of evenings by the computer editing the pictures. Im a member of a photographers club and some of my pictures have won prizes in the club.

One weekend I went to a nearby city to take pictures in a special park and in the oldest part of the town with a lot of old buildings. Before leaving the town I wanted something to eat and went to a café. It was crowded, but I found a free table and sat down. 

Whilst eating, my eyes suddenly fell on the most beautiful face I have ever seen. It was a girl in her late twenties, I guess. Her blond hair framed an astonishing face with wide open, shining eyes. All her facial features were perfect. I looked at her for a while and was fascinated by her living face whilst she was talking to the others at her table. I almost forgot my food - the more I looked at her face, the more I knew I had to take pictures of that face. During the years I have taken thousands of portraits, and I knew she had a face you only meet once out of a million. She had a nice white shirt that seemed a little loose around her torso. The rest of her body I could not see from my place. 

I finished eating and was on my way to leave the café, when suddenly the beautiful girl and her party left their table. I watched her and with some surprise I could see why her shirt was a little loose. It was obvious the shirt hid two heavy breasts and a small belly. What really stuck me was her fat buttocks and hips. Her body was a little out of proportion compared to her exceptionally beautiful face. She was about 57 tall.

Still I was very eager to picture her face - the question was how to get in touch with her. From a distance I followed the party to their car. From the car number I could see the car was registrated locally. 

I went over to where my car was parked and started the three hours journey home. All the way I was thinking of the girl and her stunning face.
During the next weeks she was impossible to forget and one Saturday morning I decided to drive to the city and try to find her. I knew it would be like searching for the needle in the hay stack. I didnt care less, I was desperate to portrait her and to work with her face through the camera lens.

When arriving the city of which I saw her a few weeks ago, I stopped by the city mall. I spent nearly an hour walking around in the mall looking for her, but with no result. My next stop was the main city square in front of the town hall where a lot a people gathered during the day. I walked over the large, open square when I realized I was close to the café where I originaly saw her. I headed for the café and believe my or not - there she was sitting with a girl friend. I went right up to them and introduced myself as an amateur photographer looking for photogenic faces. Her girl friend was very fat and I guessed she must weigh something between 400 to 500 pounds. 

After my introduction they asked me to sit down. The girl with the beautiful face was named Sandra; her friend was Ann. Half an hour later Sandra accepted to meet me in the old part of the town in the afternoon to take portrait photos of her. She wanted Ann to come with her.

I met the two girls some hours later. Sandra had put on other clothes, but I was only interested in her face. After some small talks she was very relaxed and as expected Sandra was a dream to work with in front of the camera. It was like she had been doing modeling all her life. She was extremely natural and her face was glowing in the afternoon light.

I also wanted to take a few shots of Ann. With her heavy weight she was tired of walking and standing whilst I took all the pics of Sandra. The pics of Ann were taken in a sitting position. I did not know if she was aware of it, but her belly looked gigantic when sitting. I also saw that she knew how to position her head, arms and legs while I was taking the shots, but did not think more about it.

During the photo session I told a little about my self, where I lived and my occupation. I learned some more of the girls. Sandra was 30 and Ann was 28. They had been friends for many years and worked in the same company. 
Finally we exchanged telephone numbers. I asked them to dinner in a nearby restaurant, which was the least I could do to thank the beautiful girl for the photo session.

In the days and weeks to come I worked with the portraits of Sandra on my computer. Some of the pictures were superb, and two of them won prizes in the portrait section in the photo club some months later.

*Part 2*

Four years passed. I was still eager taking photos and once in a while I was thinking of the girl with the beautiful face in the city north of where I was living. I did never call her. Then one day the telephone called and it was Sandra in the other end. She asked if I remembered her, which I of course did. There was a short pause, and then she asked if I could do her a favor in return of her allowing me to take the pictures some years ago. 

She asked me to come to her city bringing the camera with me and take photos. I should get more information when arriving at a certain address. She also said that I would be somewhat surprised when meeting her, however I should not worry. I promised to come and the date was settled one month ahead.

I was very bewildered after the telephone call. What was I going to take photos of and what was the surprise when seeing her? It was impossible to know, but I was thinking it over and over again the following weeks.

The day before I was going to meet her I checked my photo equipment thoroughly. The battery was fully charged, the memory card had plenty of space for hundreds of shots and two large flashes were put in the photo bag.
When driving the three hours up north I was very eager to find what the day would bring.

I drove up to the address Sandra had given me and parked the car. It was a nice surrounding with compartment houses. I went up to the first floor and rang the bell by the door sign of Sandra Bull. 

"Well, this is her flat I thought." I waited almost half a minute, then I heard steps inside. The door was opened and I got a real chock. There Sandra was standing and smiling to me with her stunning face. What chocked me was her size. Since I last saw her four years ago she had ballooned to be an extremely fat woman. She hold out her fat arm wishing me welcome and asked me to come inside. In her living room her friend Ann was sitting and even fatter than I remembered her. On the table was a large dish filled with sandwiches, and coffee. 

I looked around in the spacey living room that for sure was furnished for large people. In the other end of the room was a stair. Sandra said it was up to another sleeping room and a large porch, but she seldom used it due to the stairs. She asked me to sit down by the table. Sandra herself sat heavily down in a somewhat high seated chair. Ann was sitting low in a soft coach. 

I felt the atmosphere somewhat stifling although both women were smiling to me. Whilst eating and drinking coffee Sandra told about the years since I met them:

Three months after the photo session her boy friend was killed in a car accident. She was engaged to be married to him and her sorrow was extremely deep. She got into a depression and did nothing else than to eat. She loved food before the accident, but now she was eating like there were no tomorrow. Her depression lasted for almost a year and she then weighed over 325 pounds. She got into a normal mental situation, but her physical status was not normal. The vast and quick weight gain had disturbed her metabolism, which from now on did not function normally. She was still fond of food and was used to eating a lot. She was not able to cut down on her eating as much as she needed to, and she packed on the pounds continuously. Now she weighed 490 pounds.

Sandra got up with some struggle from her chair and waddled into the kitchen. She was extremely broad with enormous buttocks, hips and thighs. When she came back with lots of cakes and more coffee, she started talking about her girlfriend Ann. Ann had been wonderful helping her through the depression after loosing her boyfriend. During that time they got even more close together. Some years ago, Sandra continued, she got interested in Anns love for the BBW and NAAFA movements. 

I knew nothing about those things, but learned that Ann for many years had her own SSBBW site on the internet. Here she showed her vast 560 pounds body both with and without clothes. One year ago Sandra started to do the same. Her site was very popular, she told - mostly due to her stunning face, I thought. Two months ago her photographer left town and now she asked me if I would take photos of her full figured body.

I was sitting dumbfounded of what I heard. Sandra told they had discussed for several days if they were to contact me about taking pictures of her. After seeing some of my pictures in a local magazine, they got the courage to call me.

I was almost speechless, but after talking about half an hour of what this was all about I got interested as a keen amateur photographer. Sandra and Ann suggested we should look at some SSBBW photos on the internet. 

Sandra leaned back in the chair and with a fast forward movement got up from her chair simultaneously stretching her fat arms in front of her. I saw that Ann was stuck in the deep low chair. She asked me to help her up. I took her hands and pulled as hard as I managed. 

She was truly heavy. It was only with great effort I was able to help her to a standing position. She stood for a second to balance her gigantic fleshy body and to stroke her shirt down over her enormous breasts and belly. Before the shirt was cleared out I saw a vast white flesh fold hanging out under the shirt and over the waistband of her immense stretch pants. Both the ladies waddled into Sandras working room where the PC was placed.

Sandra opened some SSBBW sites and showed me a lot of pictures of fat women. I watched the pictures from a photographers point of view. All in all I was not impressed of the photo technique and the positioning of many of the fat women. Of course some were better than others and some were really good. I also looked at the womens faces to see if someone were more stunning than Sandra. 

There were many nice looking women. I especially noted a young woman named Latina Heat. I liked her face and shining eyes very much. She also had an incredible beautiful belly. It was a pity she didnt appear more often. I also got to see girls named ThikChic Stacie and Karoline. They were blond with nice faces and wonderful bodies.

Sandra also showed short video clips of fat women, but I was not impressed of the majority of the scenes. 

She closed down the computer and said we needed some dinner. She took her cell phone and ordered dinner from a nearby restaurant. To me surprise she ordered six portions. I asked if she expected more people to dinner, but she said we needed that much food.

The dinner arrived and she opened a bottle of red wine. After eating one portion each of us I was very satisfied, but the two women started on the other portions. While they were eating I thought out ways to take shots of Sandra after dinner.

*Part 3*

After dinner we started the photo session in her living room and Ann was going to watch it all. As I did not know what I was up to when leaving home early this morning, I didnt bring any spots to lighten up the background of the room. Instead I used one of my flashes as a slave flash to fill out the shadows when taking the shots. After some planning of how and where to take the pictures, we were ready. 

Sandra started with her clothes on, however with some of the buttons in her blouse undone. I did a lot of nice shots of her swollen, but still stunning face. Partially she took her clothes off - and there she stood naked in front of me in all her glory of 490 pounds. Her face was more round than four years ago and with a double chin. Her breasts were full and round, stretching down over her belly. They were framed by upper arms full of bloated fat flesh and much wider than my own thighs. 

Her belly - swollen, stretch marked and voluminous - hung down to the middle of her elephantine thighs. Her hips and thighs made her extremely wide and she almost fitted through the doors in her flat. As expected she was very easy to work with in front of the camera and very relaxed naked in front of an almost unknown man. 

It was not that easy for me. This was a complete new situation for me, but I got more and more used to it. All the fat flesh somewhat fascinated me. I tried to take pictures from new angles, not all those pics on internet of fat girls lying in bed on their back, side or front, or standing just lifeless in front of you. 

The best way to expose fat curves of a womans belly I recognized was in a sitting position. Both frontal and sidewise the rolls of fat were of its best, and from the side you could really see how much the belly bulged out. I did a lot of pics of Sandra sitting and her belly was quite extraordinary. I experimented with the light to get the best out of each fat curve. She was placed in different sitting positions, also leaning backwards. When trying to get hold of one of her feet her vast belly was pressed together and looked incredible when pressed up that way. We also exposed her enormous pear-shape formed by her buttocks, hips and thighs. 

When finishing the photo session Sandra told she had a digital Hi8 video camera and asked if I would take some video clips of Ann. I was by then more than delighted. Sandra put on a vast morning robe and got the video camera from her working room.

Whilst taking all the pics of Sandra, Ann had been sitting watching it from a corner in the living room. Now she struggled to get on her feet and waddled slowly into Sandras sleeping room to undress. She came out after a few minutes and was naked. She came right up to me with slow shuffling steps and her whole body quivered like jelly. 

She was as tall as Sandra and looked enormous. Ann was dark with tanned skin and raven black hair. She had a square fat face with a large double chin. Her neck was fat and her back was fleshy with two immense saddle bags on each side. Her front was incredible with two bloated full breasts resting on an elephantine belly. The extreme fat breasts and gigantic belly sagged down as well as it pointed outwards which made her upper body so enormous. Both her breasts and belly had large stretch marks. Her upper arms were extremely voluminous. 

Fat flesh also filled her vast buttocks and huge legs. To counterbalance her front weight she tried to lean a little backwards with the help of her arms. She smiled to me, but it was obvious her 560 pounds of fat flesh caused her concerns and practical problems.

I was ready with the video camera and asked Ann what she wanted to do. To my surprise she wanted shots of practical daily situations I thought almost impossible for a woman of her size and weight. It was easy for her to point out what to do. 

First of all she waddled slowly around in the living room. Her body fat bounced like jelly when she forced one leg out and in front of the other. I took shots of her from every angel.

She went over to the coach, turned slowly and sat heavily down. At first she did not spread her legs to make room for her huge belly. The belly pressed her boobs upwards almost into her face. Evidently she was not sitting comfortable with much of the fat belly in a squeeze. She put her arms around her belly, but the hands could by no means meet due to the circumference of the enormous fat bag. She placed her right hand as far as it reached and lifted an enormous fat fold up and in front of her. 

She almost placed the fat roll further on her bloated thigh, which must have been under a vast pressure. She did the same with her left hand. Now the widest belly fold reached over her fat knees. Ann spread her legs and started the extreme task getting up unassisted from the coach. She made three attempts and it was quite a fight that I watched through the camera lens. At last she managed. She was exhausted and needed a few minutes and something to drink to recover.

The next sequence was in the bedroom. She hauled herself into a normal laying position on the bed and then put on the blanket. She rolled halfway over to her side and pretended sleeping and awakening. She took the blanket away and turned halfway to lie on her back. The enormous belly mass pressed her huge fleshy boobs into her face. 

She started to move her gigantic body to get out of the bed. She did kind of a twisting motion with her upper body, over and over, also using her fat heavy legs. Each time her body would slowly rotate toward the side of the bed, sending waves over her fat body. Once she was sitting on the side, she leaned over her thighs and with the support of her arms she managed to stand up in one single powerful motion. 

It was warm in the small bedroom and Anns fat body shined with sweat. She suggested going into the bathroom to have a shower. Sandra had a wide shower corner, but Ann filled it out completely. The video was running whilst Ann showered and soaped in her huge body. The soap ran off her flesh like fat. 

After the shower sequence it was time for climbing the stairway. Ann looked at the stairs with disbelief, and then started to climb. With the help of both arms she pulled herself along the banister. On each step she stood on both feet for a moment to recover. Every stand lasted longer and longer. Halfway she was exhausted and out of breath and could do no more at the moment. She tried to sit down on one of the steps, but with her weight and extensive bottom it was impossible. 

After some minutes she took hold of the banister and carefully began to lower herself down the stairs, one step at a time. The huge fleshy belly hang before her restricting her view of the step below. Each foot hit the next step with a dull thud. Her fat rolls flopped and rippled around her middle like jelly.

Before finishing the video session we took shots of Ann sitting onto and going from a table, and also her attempts trying to tie her shoes.
As a last sequence Sandra and Ann decided to dress in front of the camera. They were so fat it was almost not to believe. Both struggled in different ways to get dressed, and their fat rolls jiggled and bounced heavily. It was incredible to watch.

They got finished and we sat down for a cup of coffee with lot of cakes.
We also looked at some of the pics and video clips at the PC. Both the girls and I were very satisfied with the results. I told the girls I would do some photoshop work on the pics at home and then burn CDs to send them.
I left the girls late in the evening after the most remarkable day of my life.

*Epilogue.*

I didnt send the pics to Sandra. Instead I drove up to her the next weekend handing over the CDs. That was the real start of my friendship with Sandra Bull.

Now we are married and very happy. I tried to help to slow down her over-eating. It wasnt too much help. Now she weighs 540 pounds - all of the gain going to her belly, hips and thighs. She still loves food and makes it so good and so plenty. You can see it on me too. Ive grown a big fat, bloated belly myself. We are quite a couple fighting our bulk to get into our car when going to visit Ann, who now weighs 595 pounds.
***


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 3, 2006)

Loved this story! Norseman once again mixed fantastic surprise with a frame of realism. Plus great descriptions and an honest, frank tone. 

When I saw who the author was, I was not surprised that this was a great story. Once again proving why he is one of my favorite authors!


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 7, 2006)

Fine story


----------



## t0xicsunshyne (Oct 23, 2006)

Very Very good story, I loved it. Thank you for sharing it =]


----------

